# Where to buy small glass aquariums cheap (wholesale)?



## Panw (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi all,

Any idea where I can get small glass aquariums (up to 10G) cheap (wholesale quantity and price)?


----------



## planties129 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi you can buy from ebay it will easily available at cheap price. Or you can use craiglist.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

PetCo's $1 per gallon sale is well below wholesale. No idea when that will go on next or if COVID-19 will close them for a while, but you can't beat the price. When they have these sales, I buy up any tanks I need for my retail store because it's a far better price than I can buy them wholesale.


----------



## IKeepShrimp (Dec 27, 2019)

Got my 29g at PetCo right at the start of the COVID outbreak, the sale had just started. Apparently its still going on right now. It might just be a regional thing but its worth looking in to as their website seems to indicate it is currently in effect. Of course, this is if you are able/willing to brave it out there to snag a deal in person on some aquariums.


----------

